

Youtube's video page redesign - pak
http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?en_US=en&answer=178474

======
elblanco
Well, it is what it is. I was hoping it would detect my browser resolution and
make the video bigger -- a bit like the vidzbigger extension for Chrome.

I'm really hoping that the world realizes people actually do get commodity
hardware now that runs in 1920x1080, small little layouts surrounded by oceans
of whitespace on my monitor are annoying.

~~~
frou_dh
I agree that the layouts could do better, but at the same time people need to
snap out of this every-application-gets-maximised habit.

I use my 1920x1200 screen with a main app (e.g. browser) taking up the left
2/3 and auxiliary apps sharing the remaining 1/3 (if required, otherwise blank
desktop) <http://i.imgur.com/s3IaV.png>

~~~
NathanKP
That is a very typically Mac way of using screen space, and is something that
I do all the time on my Mac computers. However, from what I have seen Windows
users seem to like to have their applications filling the whole screen. (I'm
sure there are plenty of exceptions to this, but I'm just stating what I have
seen as a general trend.)

~~~
elblanco
I personally find macs virtually unusuable due to the way the interface forces
visual clutter all over the display. I can only do one thing at a time anyway
(unless I'm listening to music or radio in the background), I'm not sure why I
need to see half a dozen things at the same time.

~~~
danieldon
Windows (and most apps) in OS X are generally intended to do one thing. Even
monolithic applications used full screen like Final Cut Pro are often made up
of windowed components. Even so, there are also single-window apps that are
intended to be used maximised and work perfectly well that way, such as Logic
Studio. The problem would only be if you tried to use an app differently than
it's intended to be used.

For many applications it doesn't make any sense to maximise them on a large
screen. Very, very few web sites are wider than 1000px, so maximizing a
browser on a large screen is pretty silly. Even if the site has a fluid
layout, wide columns of text are horrible for reading.

Other applications don't even make any sense maximized, like a chat client
like adium or a password manager. Apps like a terminal that could be used
either maximized of windowed work perfectly fine either way.

And with software development the options are usually using emacs or vim full
screen, which works perfectly well; using an IDE full screen, which works
perfectly weel; or using a combination of smaller apps (eg, terminal, editor,
SCM GUI, broswer, etc), which, despite being a different paradigm, also works
perfectly well.

So, really, what are these scenarios when maximizing every window a) makes
sense and b) is problematic on OS X?

------
NathanKP
Am I the only one who thought this was an April Fool's Day joke at first? It
is a bad time to be launching a serious redesign or new feature.

